# Tank sucht Gilde/Raidstamm



## Othizs (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo an alle Hordler,

Wir sind momentan auf der suche nach einer Gilde, bei der wir ab dem neuen AddOn Warlords of Dreanor mitraiden konnen, 
allerdings jetz schon aufgenommen werden.

Wir suchen keine Progress-Gilde die innerhalb kurzester Zeit den Endcontent clear hat, eher eine kleine Feierabendgilde,
 die 2-3 mal die Woche gemutlich zusammen Raiden geht.
Die Zeit neben den Raids sollte in der Gilde allerdings auch nicht zu kurz kommen.
Wir freuen uns auch sehr uber reichlich TS-aktivitat, Spass am Spiel und mit den Gildenmembern.

Da wir nach einer 1 Jahrigen WoW-Pause wieder ins Spiel gefunden haben und/aber ein neues AddOn vor der Tur steht, 
halten wir es fur nicht sehr effektiv uns jetz noch ins Zeug zu legen um den aktuellen Raidcontent zu gehen, 
schon allein der Tatsache halber, das, wie zu jeden neuen AddOn, die schwer erarbeitete Ausrustung sowieso wieder
 veraltet nachdem man 3 neue Level aufgestiegen ist.


Zu mir:
Ich bin ein 26 Jahre junger Mann der Tag fur Tag (auser Wochenenden) Arbeiten geht und sich seine Brotchen selbst verdient..
Meine Online-Zeiten sind wie die eines ublichen, arbeitenden Menschen, meist zwischen 17 Uhr bis 0 Uhr und am Wochenende 
kann es sein das ich auch mal fruher Online komme und/oder auch mal spater Offline gehe =)
Ich bin dazu ein sehr aufgeweckter, lustiger und meist redefreundlicher Typ.

Zu meinem WoW-Charakter:
Er ist ein Krieger, ein Fels in der Brandung, ein Bollwerk der Undurchdringlichkeit.

Zu uns beiden:
Dieser Mann und dieser Krieger haben sich gefunden, da sie eines gemeinsam hatten....
*Die leidenschaften zum Tanken*


So das wars erst einmal, wer mehr wissen mochte schreibt bitte Othizs#2329 ingame an.


P.S.: Auch wenn sich der Text etwas nach Roleplay anhoren sollte, ich bin nich an Roleplay, sowie dessen Servern interessiert.
 Da wird immer so geschwollen gequatscht, das muss man sich nicht antun.


----------



## Crystania (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo Othizs! 
 
H][Blackhand] Noblesse Oblige sucht! Werde ein Teil der Schattenwölfe... 

Wir sind auf Blackhand zuhause und befinden uns zur Zeit im Aufbau. Wir haben auch einige in der Gilde, die eine längere Pause hinter sich haben aber auch welche, die sich in MoP richtig gut auskennen. 
Solltest du Interesse haben und dir liegen noch ein, zwei Fragen auf dem Herzen kannst du dich gerne bei mir (roerchen#2149) ingame melden. 

Liebe Grüße


----------

